# homemade camper



## whateverjones

I built this little camper from an old 1960 something Shasta that I bought and was going to repair and use as it was.Well long story short,the more rot I tore out the more I found.So I tore it down to the frame and started over.The only things that are reused is the frame,axle,and windows.The rest is new.It took a couple of months to finish only working in my spare time.I did all the work myself with a little help from wife and kids.It is about 13 feet long,will sleep a family of 4 comfortably.Has a sink with hand pump,small fridge,even wired in some lights and receptacles.roof vent with fan(hopefully can replace with A/C if i can find one cheap).


----------



## CAL

Now that is some good workmanship and quite an accomplishment.As far as  an air conditioner,what about just a 110 window unit?Good job!


----------



## Mako22

Hey that is cool right there! You did an awesome job on that, I'd like to see more pics when you get the interior completed. It looks like you reused the windows from the Shasta when you built the new camper. Great job and well worth the effort you put in it.

This is a short video of my rebuild from last spring and summer. Like you I started out just repairing some bad wood and found that the entire thing was rotted out.
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y3Pk_f7X7T8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y3Pk_f7X7T8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## whateverjones

I used 3/8 inch plywood beadboard for siding and just put a good quality oil based paint.As for the window A/C I have a place framed in and prewired for just such an animal,I just haven't installed it yet.I'm finished with the camper and just returned home from a 700 mile trip with it no problems.I'll try to post some pics of the finished product in the near future.


----------



## whateverjones

*pics of finished product*

Here are some more pics.They are a little cluttered because of the stuff we need when we get to where we're gonna camp.But here they are.


----------



## Paddle

Did you reuse the door? If not, where did you get it from?


----------



## whateverjones

Made the door,standard doorknob and deadbolt,reused the window.


----------



## fatboy84

Awesome job....That looks great


----------



## littleman102475

good job


----------



## Sirduke

Love the old fishing rods used for curtian rods. Great Job.


----------



## Bart Sims

Love it, how does it pull?


----------



## Mako22

sirduke said:


> love the old fishing rods used for curtian rods. Great job.



x2.


----------



## whateverjones

It pulls good.he axle has brakes but I thought I'd try it out before I wired them up.The little camper isn't heavy enough to need brakes.


----------



## THREEJAYS

really neat camper


----------



## earl

I have been thinking about doing that with the old camper I have. How did you build the roof ?


----------



## whateverjones

Framed with 2x4  with 1/4" sheathing.Paint on rubber roof 4 or 5 coats.No leaks yet after nearly 10 months.


----------



## flattop

Awesome rig!


----------



## Randy

Are those "spinners" on the wheels?


----------



## earl

Thanks!


----------

